# What is my cockatiel doing? (link to video)



## lokajaleni (Jan 16, 2013)

Hugo has been doing this for a couple months now, and we can't figure out what it means!! Its funny though!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmfuTIvjeVo


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It looks like it may be the beginning of something called stargazing, which is a neurological disorder. I had a hen who had it several years ago but I had no idea what was going on until it was too late. http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=19031&highlight=stargazing this thread has some good links and a collage to explain it more in detail.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd get a vet's evaluation, definitely. I'm not familiar with stargazing in birds so I can't supplement what roxy advised.

He almost looks like he's trying to dance (like this), since it looks like he's heartwinging and chirping, but has poor motor control and coordination. Parrots have a 'beat' to their dancing though, and he doesn't, so I don't think it's normal.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

cknauf said:


> He almost looks like he's trying to dance (like this), since it looks like he's heartwinging and chirping, but has poor motor control and coordination. Parrots have a 'beat' to their dancing though, and he doesn't, so I don't think it's normal.


It definitely looks neurological to me, almost like a motor tic or seizure action. Vet evaluation for sure.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Good luck with your bird
Hope she gets well soon


----------



## vizionblind (May 2, 2011)

looks like a common disease. see a vet ASAP!


----------

